# Fortis 17 Jewel Incabloc



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

I recently picked this up and wanted to know if anybody had any information about this watch or if you can tell me about this watch. What year, how are the quality of this type of watch from Fortis, etc. Thank you guys.


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

Anybody got any information?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Movement is the very common 1970s FHF 96 (also known as ST 96 or FHF-ST)



Specs:
11.5''' = 25.6mm diameter
Height= 4.5mm
17 jewels
f = 18000 A/h
power reserve 48h

The Fortis is available on ebay in large quantities, often sold by ebay members from India, a lot of different dial colours, even pink.
Quality ? Reliable, cheap work horse, nothin special. Mass product of those times.


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

stuffler said:


> Movement is the very common 1970s FHF 96 (also known as ST 96 or FHF-ST)
> 
> Specs:
> 11.5''' = 25.6mm diameter
> ...


Thanks!


----------

